# When you absolutely, positively got to kill every motherfucker in the room...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​
Saw these on the http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=74 website. Figured they needed a mention :grin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

haha, would love to get some of these on a tallern guard army


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

that would be really expensive to give every guardsmen one... almost cost about the same as some 1500 pt armies...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

LMFAOROF. Best post ever. +1 Rep for you because i need something to cheer me up and that was it.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw a shirt once

Fireball:when you absolutely positively have to kill every mother*ucker in the room.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

good find jez, and nice way to put it out there.


----------



## FuzzyRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

It is nice to know that an AK will not only kill regular humans but orks, weird aliens, deamons and giant bugs. I will sleep so much better tonight.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

more weapon options for traitor guard. Cool


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

FuzzyRabbit said:


> It is nice to know that an AK will not only kill regular humans but orks, weird aliens, deamons and giant bugs. I will sleep so much better tonight.


Yeah, who needs high powered laser guns? The good old AK-47 will serve us just fine for thousands of years to come!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, who needs high powered laser guns? The good old AK-47 will serve us just fine for thousands of years to come!


Bugs!! BBBUUUUUUGGGSSSSS!!!!! :shok:


----------

